

Turn Visa Concierge Service into Your Personal Slave - patrickk
http://gizmodo.com/5542437/how-to-make-your-credit-card-obey-your-every-desire

======
epall
This sounds like a great way for busy startuppers to outsource menial tasks.
Are there services like this that aren't tied to a credit card?

